# the loveshack



## loveshackUTE (May 10, 2015)

this is the loveshack .£ 150 OFF EBAY FOR EX BT BOX .I SOLD THE DIESEL HEATER FOR £ 80 KITTED IT OUT WITH DRIFTWOOD CABINETS NELSON BOAT COOKER FIAMMA THUNDERBOX PERMANENT DOUBLE BED UP TOP. FULLY DEMOUNTABLE .BEEN TO FRANCE SPAIN PORTUGAL WALES SCOTLAND WE LOVE IT!


----------



## n brown (May 11, 2015)

excellent !


----------



## trevskoda (May 11, 2015)

does what it says on the tin.


----------



## Herbenny (May 11, 2015)

I like it a lot


----------



## delicagirl (May 11, 2015)

eye-wateringly colourful ..,...


----------



## yorkslass (May 11, 2015)

Wow


----------



## vwalan (May 11, 2015)

thats the way to do it. 
often think about making a bt box go on my artic unit for summer . 
but then i would have to mot it . so forget that idea. 
but nice job . have fun and have an adventure .


----------



## exwindsurfer (May 11, 2015)

Superb


----------



## phillybarbour (May 12, 2015)

Must be one of the best value vans on here, great job.


----------



## FULL TIMER (May 12, 2015)

Nice one, just happen to have one of those bodies at my workshop mounted on a caravan chassis, up until now I  have just  used it for storage etc  but may be another project coming up at some point


----------



## Tiny (Jan 14, 2016)

I really like the interior,  very colourful. :scared:


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 14, 2016)

Wow, welcome, loving it.


----------



## carol (Jan 14, 2016)

Fantastic. Enjoy!


----------



## Penny13 (Jan 14, 2016)

Love colour


----------



## chally2 (Jan 30, 2016)

Love the cabinetes


----------



## izwozral (Jan 30, 2016)

Brill, no worrying about scratching surfaces, chipping veneer off etc.


----------

